# RR: 77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"



## Trout

*1.	Munch (cond.), Zamkochian, Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Barenboim (cond.), Litaize, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










3.	Paray (cond.), Dupré, Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Levine (cond.), Preston, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)










5.	Martinon (cond.), Gavoty, Orchestra National de l'ORTF	(1975)










6.	Ormandy (cond.), Murray, Philadelphia Orchestra	(1980)










7.	Dutoit (cond.), Hurford, Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)










8.	Ormandy (cond.), Biggs, Philadelphia Orchestra	(1963)










9.	Frémaux (cond.), Robinson, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra	(1972)










10.	Prêtre (cond.), Duruflé, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1964)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Munch (cond.), Zamkochian, Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Barenboim (cond.), Litaize, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
3.	Paray (cond.), Dupré, Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Levine (cond.), Preston, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)
5.	Martinon (cond.), Gavoty, Orchestra National de l'ORTF	(1975)
6.	Ormandy (cond.), Murray, Philadelphia Orchestra	(1980)
7.	Dutoit (cond.), Hurford, Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)
8.	Ormandy (cond.), Biggs, Philadelphia Orchestra	(1963)
9.	Frémaux (cond.), Robinson, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra	(1972)
10.	Prêtre (cond.), Duruflé, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1964)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

